# Passed to Fellowcraft!



## Overworked724 (Mar 15, 2018)

Well, my journey (short as it has been thus far) has been a great pleasure and full of wonder and learning - in addition to the benefit of new fellowship!

Last night, I was passed to Fellowcraft!  The experience was even more memorable than my first degree.  What is truly humbling is that the brethren involved in conferring the degree took out so much time and put forth so much effort on a cold winter weeknight!  It was a great evening...and now my next steps into this new degree begin.

My advice to those just starting your journey remains no different than what I have read on this forum from other brothers.  Do not go searching for tidbits of information on the degrees - because what you would find in any internet search would probably be both incomplete and inaccurate.  Most importantly, by acting upon your fervent curiosity with impatience, you would truly diminish a deeply profound experience.  Just enjoy the journey.

As for me...I feel even closer to the brethren in my lodge!

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Thomas Stright (Mar 15, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Symthrell (Mar 15, 2018)

Congratulation on being Passed. Keep up the good work and you will be a Master Mason before you know it. Keep us posted on your progress!!


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 15, 2018)

Welcome again to the family twice adopted Brother.


----------



## Matt L (Mar 15, 2018)

Congratulation's, another step in your journey.  Keep us poster Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 16, 2018)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Keith C (Mar 16, 2018)

Congratulations!  It is my opinion that the most important lessons are contained in the Fellowcraft Degree.  

Enjoy the rest of your journey!


----------



## Overworked724 (Mar 16, 2018)

Awesome thread - really hit home with me...and definitely worth a repeat post.  Good read.



Frater Cliff Porter said:


> The newest entry at http://www.therelevantmason.com/2010/11/defining-freemasonry.html
> 
> 
> What came you here to do?  It is a reasonable question.  If you have made it thus far, and your lodge is doing its job, then the Fraternity should have the expectation that you have an idea of your purpose, certain desires and expectations are necessary.  If you have a goal, then how can you achieve it at all, if you have not a plan?  If you have no goal, then what is the purpose?
> ...


----------



## Bloke (Mar 19, 2018)

Overworked724 said:


> Awesome thread - really hit home with me...and definitely worth a repeat post.  Good read.


Thank you.

Sent from my SM-G920I using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (Mar 19, 2018)

Overworked724 said:


> Well, my journey (short as it has been thus far) has been a great pleasure and full of wonder and learning - in addition to the benefit of new fellowship!
> 
> Last night, I was passed to Fellowcraft!  The experience was even more memorable than my first degree.  What is truly humbling is that the brethren involved in conferring the degree took out so much time and put forth so much effort on a cold winter weeknight!  It was a great evening...and now my next steps into this new degree begin.
> 
> ...



Congratulations to you my FC brother: while you should be getting your MM degree soon-wiser brothers than I would claim that it takes many years to master the FC skills in your personal life-after over 20 years in the Craft I’d agree.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------

